# Góc thư giãn > Chuyện bên lề >  Chúc mừng năm mới 2020!

## Mới CNC

Năm mới chúc ad và các xếp nhiều thành công. Lộc tài đầy ắp....

----------

CKD, TigerHN, VanToan234

----------

